# A Decade of OS Access-control Extensibility, ACM Queue, Robert N. M. Watson



## FBSD (Feb 2, 2013)

Very interesting article by Robert Watson, FreeBSD committer and FreeBSD Foundation member:

"To discuss operating system security is to marvel at the diversity of deployed access-control models: Unix and Windows NT multiuser security; Type Enforcement in SELinux; anti-malware products; app sandboxing in Apple OS X, Apple iOS, and Google Android; and application-facing systems such as Capsicum in FreeBSD. This diversity is the result of a stunning transition from the narrow 1990s Unix and NT status quo to security localizationâ€”the adaptation of operating-system security models to site-local or product-specific requirements."

https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2430732


----------

